# PN drivers, do you return to warehouse after?



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

I always wondered what the official rules were about returning to the warehouse if you complete deliveries early. With how much time left to go until the end of your block is it safe to go home rather than return to the warehouse?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Depending on how much time is left in my block, and the likelihood of actually getting another cart, I sometimes do. I live very close to my WH, so it's not really costing me any additional to stop by there on my way home.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Benzri said:


> I always wondered what the official rules were about returning to the warehouse if you complete deliveries early. With how much time left to go until the end of your block is it safe to go home rather than return to the warehouse?


Ask someone at the WH. For us, the general rule of thumb has been: If you get a "return to WH" message (after a route) and the arrive time is less than 45 min until the end of your block, go home. If it was a 1 hr that you were on, less than 30 min is a go home, otherwise return.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

From our warehouse overlord: 15 minutes before block end, you're safe.

Personal experience, I've gotten an order 20 minutes before block end while I was still on a route.

There is no definitive answer and they can use you as they please. A lot of people around here go with their gut. If they're already close to home they won't return no matter how much time is left.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

if you swipe finish with 29 minutes or less on a shift the app will close out your block. More then that and I just stop by the warehouse since I live so close anyways. Rarely is there anything to do, but occasionally you get a rush 1hr.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I go on about my business or take a break until my next block starts.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> If you get a "return to WH" message (after a route) and the arrive time is less than 45 min until the end of your block, go home.


for whatever reason, my app no longer prompts me to return to warehouse no matter how long I have left in my block.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> for whatever reason, my app no longer prompts me to return to warehouse no matter how long I have left in my block.


I need that version


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Amazon is always looking for reasons to deactivate. Don't give them one. Do what the app tells you. As others have said you can manipulate the directions by swiping with less than 30 minutes.


----------

